# 2016 F250 Lift and Performance



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just bought a brand new 2016 Ford F250! I want to get the maximum performance out of my 6.7 with out voiding warranty. Does anybody have any experience or know some that could help me out. I would like the diesel to whistle and sound like a diesel should HAHA. I also would like to add a lift and some tires and rims. What do yall recommend. I would like the smoothest ride possible with either 37's or 35's. Nothing over a 6" lift...I am open to smaller lifts just want to keep factory ride or better. I know someone has the hook up let me know. Thanks Scott


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Typically, to not void a warranty, the work would have to be done by a factory authorized shop.
Im not sure about ford but, chevy had a max of a 6 inch lift and 35s. I did see 37s on an F250 at Mac Haik though.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> I just bought a brand new 2016 Ford F250! I want to get the maximum performance out of my 6.7 with out voiding warranty. Does anybody have any experience or know some that could help me out. I would like the diesel to whistle and sound like a diesel should HAHA. I also would like to add a lift and some tires and rims. What do yall recommend. I would like the smoothest ride possible with either 37's or 35's. Nothing over a 6" lift...I am open to smaller lifts just want to keep factory ride or better. I know someone has the hook up let me know. Thanks Scott


Max performance is going to tune and delete with exhaust.(voids warranty)
Running a 6 inch lift on 35's is going to KILL your fuel mileage, if you are cool with that. The trucks look great with that lift and tire size, very common. BDS, ZONE, READYLIFT.. All pretty good lifts, then adding shocks, FOX, BILSTIEN 5100 are great choices that ive have great luck with. Lift and tires can be done thru your local dealer. THEY CHARGE OUT THE WAZOO
The dealer will not do the tune/delete as that is part of the emissions and they will not touch it, if done it WILL VOID WARRANTY


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

For everything you need I'd get in touch with Extreme Offroad in Katy. 

If you don't want a huge lift then I'd look at Readylift SST kits and Fox Shocks. They do tons of dealership work. 

There are dpf on tunes but you will regen more. Doubtful that will see significant improvement in mileage with only mild performance improvements. 

Shoot me a PM if you need more help.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Performance and keeping warranty is like oil and water. You can add a small suspension lift or spacer/coil lift and 35" tires however you will kill your MPG's and most other maintenance will need to be increased.. 

Ex: Rotates, Brakes, Alignments, Hubs etc

I am running a 2.5" Procomp spacer on the front coils and F350 Blocks in the rear on -24 offset wheels and 35" Toyo R/T. I also added a dual shock steering stabilizer.

I fit in 99% of carwashes, 50% covered parking, still pull heavy loads and under warranty. All stock drive train.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You can put 35's on a stock setup with slight rubbing or add a 2.5 leveler like those from Icon or Carli and be ok. I recommend a 2.5 leveler or a 4 inch with costs ranging from several hundred to a couple thousand. Stock tires are already over 34 inches. 

As for performance and "whistle and sound like a diesel should HAHA" - well, either leave it stock or pony up the coin for a tuner and delete and say goodbye to the warranty. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

What you "want" is not possible.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for everyones input! I think I will wait as far as programmer and any deletes...If I put a 2.5 level kit on the front should I put some blocks on the back for 35" tires? Can I still pull/haul the same as factory?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You don't have to install rear blocks. In a normal kit the leveling kit only addresses the front end. I'd see how the truck sits and go from there.

If you get an [Readylift] SST leveling kit then it will have rear blocks as well. I think their kits are built to ensure the truck sits perfectly level.

You can still tow same as factory.

If you want the truck to still have a rake then look at the Stage 3TP Tow set up.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

^^^This is correct

Also keep in mind that if you level taking out any rake when you pull the rear of the truck will be squatted. By doing both spacer on coils and bigger blocks in the rear you will achieve the ground clearance need to run a larger wheel/tire yet when loaded and hauling you dont have that terrible west coast rake.

If you really want to do it right add air bags in the rear instead of blocks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

If leveling, PLEASE adjust your headlight. Blinding people because you wanna look cool has its prices. Adjust the headlights


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Will a cold air intake make that big of a difference on my stock truck?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Will a cold air intake make that big of a difference on my stock truck?


No, not really. There is has been substantial testing done on stock filters in all brands of trucks and very little gain can be seen from switching.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

True statement^^^^^^^


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Carli or icon.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

DSL_PWR said:


> No, not really. There is has been substantial testing done on stock filters in all brands of trucks and very little gain can be seen from switching.


I looked up a few tests and, without a tune, some of the trucks actually lost power.


----------



## rsylvia12 (Jun 17, 2006)

I did the readylift sst 2.5" leveling kit in the front with airbags in the back. If you are planning on hauling anything heavy airbags are the way to go.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> Carli or icon.


If you have coin to waste then yes. If not then readylift will ride just as good, do the exact same thing and will leave your wallet a little heavier.

Most of the ride quality will be in the shocks. Spend more there and less on the lift itself. Trust me.



Chuck06R1 said:


> I looked up a few tests and, without a tune, some of the trucks actually lost power.


This is true. It all depends on the need for airflow from the motor and more flow is not always better especially on a stock vehicle. There are tons of factors but the most important is fuel to air ratio. On stock vehicles that parameter is not changed therefore no more air is needed and adding more can be detrimental to the motor.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

DSL are you still running Fox shocks?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> If you have coin to waste then yes. If not then readylift will ride just as good, do the exact same thing and will leave your wallet a little heavier.
> 
> Most of the ride quality will be in the shocks. Spend more there and less on the lift itself. Trust me.
> 
> This is true. It all depends on the need for airflow from the motor and more flow is not always better especially on a stock vehicle. There are tons of factors but the most important is fuel to air ratio. On stock vehicles that parameter is not changed therefore no more air is needed and adding more can be detrimental to the motor.


It depends on the kit. If you get coils and all 4 shocks they all price about the same. Readylift doesnt come with alignment cams from the packages ive seen. Carlis and icon shocks are custom valved for their application. At this point its personal preference. Many will say carli rides smoother or softer than icon. How does your readylift ride?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I looked up a few tests and, without a tune, some of the trucks actually lost power.


Do you have a link to this? Typically thats can be true for a naturally aspirated motor. Very rarely is that the case for a turbo engine. But maybe if the ecm senses too much airflow it will overfuel or derate so it might have to do with factory tuning.


----------

